# Coworker spotted 30 or so Red/Orange Clad riders on Redhill @ 5pm



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

They had a full rolling police escort so they were able to just roll through intersections. Does anyone know what/who that was all about?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*where's Redhill???*

SoCal's kind of a big place


----------



## agravic (Dec 12, 2011)

Redhill is in Irvine.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

yah sorry, Redhill runs through Irvine/Tustin

cant think of a pro team in that color kit


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure either. But I ride red hill up skyline to cowen heights at least twice a week.


----------



## cppike79 (Aug 25, 2009)

Look up "Project 999", it's a charity put together to help the families of fallen peace officers. Every year they ride from San Francisco to Orange County over 5 days. What you saw was the final section where friends and family are invited to ride with them for the last bit and they have a police escort for it. My best friend organized their ride this year.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

cppike79 said:


> Look up "Project 999", it's a charity put together to help the families of fallen peace officers. Every year they ride from San Francisco to Orange County over 5 days. What you saw was the final section where friends and family are invited to ride with them for the last bit and they have a police escort for it. My best friend organized their ride this year.


Thanks, that's it


----------

